# Tolerance to Imodium?



## buttmunch (Dec 17, 2002)

I don't know if I'm managing my IBS right. I have cycles of diarrhea and constipation. When I get diarrhea, I take 2 Imodium. The next day, I have constipation. This cycle will last about a month or so. Then everything goes back to normal. Just recently, I started noticing that my body is developing a tolerance to Imodium. This past week I had 2 days of constipation and a couple of days of diarrhea. I took Imodium as usual, but I feel like it's not going to be working anymore for me. I still had a little bit of diarrhea after taking Imodium. My belly started making lots of noise before and after taking Imodium. Am I managing my IBS right? I am IBS C/D. TIA!


----------

